# Tortoise staying awake and active all night?



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 19, 2019)

My Redfoot Murphy usually goes in his hide and sleeps all night till the lights come on in the morning. He has done this for the few years now I've had him. For the past 3 nights though he hasn't gone to sleep, at all. He is walking around his enclosure, banging into the walls, digging, and scratching his shell against things, literally ALL NIGHT! His enclosure is in my room and all I hear is scratching and clunking noises nonstop. He is driving me nuts! I don't know what is going on with him or why he's doing this. Anybody else ever experience this or have any ideas what's going on here?


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 19, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My Redfoot Murphy usually goes in his hide and sleeps all night till the lights come on in the morning. He has done this for the few years now I've had him. For the past 3 nights though he hasn't gone to sleep, at all. He is walking around his enclosure, banging into the walls, digging, and scratching his shell against things, literally ALL NIGHT! His enclosure is in my room and all I hear is scratching and clunking noises nonstop. He is driving me nuts! I don't know what is going on with him or why he's doing this. Anybody else ever experience this or have any ideas what's going on here?


Wow. Well, something has changed and you need to find out what! Can we see some pics of his habitat in your room? Have you changed the temps? What age is he?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 19, 2019)

Too hot. Too cold. Too much light? Hhmmm. Does sound like something is bothering him!

Anything new? House heating now on? New scents like xmas candles? Hard to say, but examine what’s changed.

Good luck


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 19, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> Wow. Well, something has changed and you need to find out what! Can we see some pics of his habitat in your room? Have you changed the temps? What age is he?


He's almost 4. Nothing has changed in his enclosure.



It's fairly modest because he destroys anything I put in there. The only thing that changed was he had to come inside full time for winter about a month ago. Normally in the summer he's outside during the day and comes inside to his enclosure at night. He's been inside a few weeks though and this just started 3 nights ago. His hide and under his light stays 84-86 and the other side stays 74-76. Temps have always been the same.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Too hot. Too cold. Too much light? Hhmmm. Does sound like something is bothering him!
> 
> Anything new? House heating now on? New scents like xmas candles? Hard to say, but examine what’s changed.
> 
> Good luck


House heat has come on recently maybe that's a factor? Other than that I'm at a loss, nothing I can think of has changed in the past few days.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 19, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> House heat has come on recently maybe that's a factor? Other than that I'm at a loss, nothing I can think of has changed in the past few days.



Check where the hot air vent is blowing. Maybe the influx of heat or associated noise.


----------



## vladimir (Nov 20, 2019)

Vlad was really upset with the weather change recently too. 

I have to admit I pictured Murphy stomping around all night and couldn't help but laugh  Hopefully you can figure out what annoyed him soon so you can get some sleep.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 20, 2019)

I think maybe his shell was itchy and bothering him possibly? Last night I put coconut oil on his shell and he went right to sleep and didn't make a sound. I think it was either that or he's protesting being inside.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 20, 2019)

vladimir said:


> Vlad was really upset with the weather change recently too.
> 
> I have to admit I pictured Murphy stomping around all night and couldn't help but laugh  Hopefully you can figure out what annoyed him soon so you can get some sleep.


I think he knew what he was doing too because every time I yelled MURPHY he would stop for a minute or two before starting again.


----------



## vladimir (Nov 20, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think he knew what he was doing too because every time I yelled MURPHY he would stop for a minute or two before starting again.



 tortoises are hilarious


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 20, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think maybe his shell was itchy and bothering him possibly? Last night I put coconut oil on his shell and he went right to sleep and didn't make a sound. I think it was either that or he's protesting being inside.



Humidity level goes way down during these months.... makes sense, needs a back scratch!


----------



## daniellenc (Nov 20, 2019)

Skurt used to do this on and off as well. I moved him to the living room, lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 20, 2019)

daniellenc said:


> Skurt used to do this on and off as well. I moved him to the living room, lol


I told him one more night and his butt was going to the basement.


----------



## Heckhaven (Nov 22, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My Redfoot Murphy usually goes in his hide and sleeps all night till the lights come on in the morning. He has done this for the few years now I've had him. For the past 3 nights though he hasn't gone to sleep, at all. He is walking around his enclosure, banging into the walls, digging, and scratching his shell against things, literally ALL NIGHT! His enclosure is in my room and all I hear is scratching and clunking noises nonstop. He is driving me nuts! I don't know what is going on with him or why he's doing this. Anybody else ever experience this or have any ideas what's going on here?


Does Murphy stay in your room all the time? Or, just at night/cold weather? I used to have a cream made for rubbing on/into their shell (can't find the name now) for Dry shell. Also, "mite off" spray if inside with the dry heat from heater. It works well to moisten shell and skin and kill any mite, bedbugs, etc. and can be sprayed on their enclosures. I've found with the central heating - it does dry their shells even if they have place to soak in water.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Heckhaven said:


> Does Murphy stay in your room all the time? Or, just at night/cold weather? I used to have a cream made for rubbing on/into their shell (can't find the name now) for Dry shell. Also, "mite off" spray if inside with the dry heat from heater. It works well to moisten shell and skin and kill any mite, bedbugs, etc. and can be sprayed on their enclosures. I've found with the central heating - it does dry their shells even if they have place to soak in water.


He does in the winter time. Admittedly, the humidity should be a little higher for him. Last winter I had 2 large open top fish tanks in the room he's in that kept the humidity in the room at least 60%. This winter they're not in that room anymore. I'm pretty sure his shell itching was the problem. Ever since I applied some coconut oil he's been sleeping all night. I'm looking into getting a grow tent to use as an enclosure for him so I can better control the humidity.


----------



## Heckhaven (Nov 22, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He does in the winter time. Admittedly, the humidity should be a little higher for him. Last winter I had 2 large open top fish tanks in the room he's in that kept the humidity in the room at least 60%. This winter they're not in that room anymore. I'm pretty sure his shell itching was the problem. Ever since I applied some coconut oil he's been sleeping all night. I'm looking into getting a grow tent to use as an enclosure for him so I c- an better control the humidity.


Yes on the Coconut oil should do the trick - if not, at least he smells good.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Nov 22, 2019)

Another possibility is he is going through puberty(teenagers)and feeling restless?


----------



## Heckhaven (Nov 22, 2019)

William Lee Kohler said:


> Another possibility is he is going through puberty(teenagers)and feeling restless?


OR, maybe he just likes "Tormenting" his Owner. Even Tort's need to have some fun.


----------



## Gijoux (Nov 23, 2019)

vladimir said:


> tortoises are hilarious



Keepers are more Hilarious!


----------



## Gijoux (Nov 23, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think maybe his shell was itchy and bothering him possibly? Last night I put coconut oil on his shell and he went right to sleep and didn't make a sound. I think it was either that or he's protesting being inside.



Everybody needs a massage once in awhile. Perhaps the full-time heat and light availability has made him think it is Spring and he is looking for a female to mate. Perhaps turning the lights off sooner will reprogram his hormones back to realizing it is still winter. Good Luck!


----------



## Sue Ann (Nov 23, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He's almost 4. Nothing has changed in his enclosure.
> View attachment 283048
> View attachment 283049
> View attachment 283050
> It's fairly modest because he destroys anything I put in there. The only thing that changed was he had to come inside full time for winter about a month ago. Normally in the summer he's outside during the day and comes inside to his enclosure at night. He's been inside a few weeks though and this just started 3 nights ago. His hide and under his light stays 84-86 and the other side stays 74-76. Temps have always been the same.


Looks really dry. Especially since you have the house furnace on.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Nov 23, 2019)

Sue Ann said:


> Looks really dry. Especially since you have the house furnace on.


Very curious how you can tell he or environment looks dry?


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Nov 23, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My Redfoot Murphy usually goes in his hide and sleeps all night till the lights come on in the morning. He has done this for the few years now I've had him. For the past 3 nights though he hasn't gone to sleep, at all. He is walking around his enclosure, banging into the walls, digging, and scratching his shell against things, literally ALL NIGHT! His enclosure is in my room and all I hear is scratching and clunking noises nonstop. He is driving me nuts! I don't know what is going on with him or why he's doing this. Anybody else ever experience this or have any ideas what's going on here?



There's no picture of him. Come on and reveal.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 24, 2019)

William Lee Kohler said:


> There's no picture of him. Come on and reveal.


Early morning basking and breakfast today.


----------



## Gijoux (Nov 24, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Early morning basking and breakfast today.
> View attachment 283157
> View attachment 283158
> View attachment 283159
> View attachment 283160



He is a Beauty!!


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Nov 24, 2019)

OK, now I can agree he looks too dry(his environment)and if not getting it needs to have soaks several times a week as well as tube type UVB lighting added and closer to floor of the box.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 25, 2019)

I think he needs a humid hide. But so far, he looks amazing. Maybe he will start to pyramid soon though, without added humidity by covering the enclosure or getting him a humid hide box.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 25, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> I think he needs a humid hide. But so far, he looks amazing. Maybe he will start to pyramid soon though, without added humidity by covering the enclosure or getting him a humid hide box.


He's got a humid hide. The little black box in the corner is packed with moist Sphagnum Moss. He's been housed the same way when not outside for going on 3 years and has grown smooth so I'm not too worried about Pyramiding at this point.


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 26, 2019)

Well then it all seems perfect! All you need to keep him quiet and let you get some sleep, is a padded cell. Just joking. Or a larger humid hide box.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Nov 30, 2019)

Sometimes Artemis just randomly decides to come out and hang out all night too. I'll go to see if she is stressed out or something at 9:30 pm , and she'll just follow me around her table and want her butt scratched. Usually she seems to have a built in bed time.


----------

